

Icon Fonts FTW (A comparison of Icon Fonts vs Sprites) - ChrisBland
http://peruvianidol.github.io/icon-fonts-ftw/icon-fonts-ftw.pdf

======
zimpenfish
<http://peruvianidol.github.io/icon-fonts-ftw/> looks like ass if you have
"Let pages choose their own fonts" turned off.

Much like every site that uses icon fonts. Ho hum.

